# Advice please - collie been eating raw eggs!



## supagran (12 May 2011)

Hi, don't normally post in here, so would like your help.  My border collie stole 4 raw eggs on Sunday and ate the lot - and I mean the lot, shells and all - although she did leave the egg box  - there wasn't a scrap left and kitchen floor was totally cleaned by her!  OK, it was my fault, I was very late back from an event and she had been left longer than she should have been.  She has had dreadful "runs" since, how long before she's back to normal?  I've been feeding her as normal, but now am thinking that she might be better giving her insides a total rest for 24 hours - what do you think?


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (12 May 2011)

Stick her on rice and cooked chicken diet for the next few days. I have to admit I don't feed raw eggs only cooked - but thats a hangover from the Edwina Curry days! Four days seems a long time for persistent skits due to food - no offence intended, but could she have picked up something from your kitchen floor? I would make sure there's no blood present, she's drinking plenty and is well in herself. If it continues a trip to the vets is in order.


----------



## EAST KENT (12 May 2011)

We feed raw eggs plus their shells all the time, it is excellent food.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 May 2011)

You sure it's the eggs? My lot get raw eggs every week, shells and all. It's normal on a raw diet. If it's been four days, I'd hoick her off to the vet-that's a long time for her still to be affected.


----------



## smiffyimp (12 May 2011)

my setter steals them all the time, no probs. but if doglet has the runs, chicken and rice diet. My setter is on this at the mo as she ate 'something' (not eggs) and ended up in hospital with blood coming out of each orrifice! We reckon dead rabbit with poison, shes a lucky pup!


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 May 2011)

I feed raw eggs complete with shells, never caused a problem.  I too would wonder if it was something else causing the runs, 4 days is quite a long time might be worth getting her checked out by your vet.  In the meantime put her on chicken and rice, or even starve her for 24 hours to see if that helps.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (12 May 2011)

Starve her completely for 24 hours, completely means just offer ad lib water, then give her white fish and rice or chicken and rice for a few days should settle that way, you really should rest her gut completely.

My 3 yr old daughter adores soft boiled eggs with soldiers, last week she ate all the shells too ROFL!!!!  Was quite miffed when I realised what she had done!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (12 May 2011)

Mine get whole raw eggs with their shells to - never had a problem

I would do as others have suggested as 4 days seems a long time


----------



## MissTyc (12 May 2011)

My dog gets raw eggs but cracks them open and cleans them out - she did once steal 6 rotten eggs destined for the bin. I thought we had a gas leak in the middle of the night,  because she cracked them open and the odour of sulphur was so strong it woke both husband and me right up! She had runs for a few days after that one, but back to normal fairly quickly. She was on kibble back then, but now on a raw diet so gets a lot of egg.


----------



## Toffee44 (12 May 2011)

Maybe 4 was just too many? But agree give her 24hrs and then just rice and chicken I would also ring vet. Are we talking watery or just v soft poop?


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 May 2011)

Mine get raw eggs with shells too, I thought it firmed them up  maybe she is just a sensitive soul.

I'd starve her for a day, then stick her onto something plain, it won't kill her.


----------



## supagran (12 May 2011)

Thanks everyone - think I'll starve her tonight, and go with the chicken and rice for a couple of days. I've never given her raw eggs before so think that 4 all in one go. She's fine other than that, just come in from chasing round the field!


----------



## Oenoke (12 May 2011)

Mine get raw eggs with shells too and we also have chickens and sometimes they hide their nest away and there's a collection of quite a few eggs and quite often it's my BC boy that finds them and eats a few, he's never had a bad reaction to them!


----------



## supagran (14 May 2011)

Everything back to normal now.  She seems to have a bit of a sensitive tummy and I think four whole raw eggs was just too much, I've only ever given her scrambled before and then only one! Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## supagran (14 May 2011)

All back to normal now! She does seem a bit of sensitive soul, and seems to get an upset tummy very easily.  I think four whole raw eggs was a bit much for her.  Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## severnmiles (21 May 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			We feed raw eggs plus their shells all the time, it is excellent food.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto...  Using a pestle and mortar to crush the shell actually leaves you with a very goodb(and natural) calcium/phos mix, bit of vit d from the sun and perfect for healthy bones   If you do feed eggs, you should feed both the white and the yolk.


----------



## ladyt25 (21 May 2011)

I was foing to say, I thought raw eggs were good for them and a 'doggy treat'! Maybe she is just a bit sensitive or the eggs were a bit old? Still wouldn't have thought it'd have caused a problem though. Hopefully she'll improve soon.


----------



## supagran (21 May 2011)

ladyt25 said:



			I was foing to say, I thought raw eggs were good for them and a 'doggy treat'! Maybe she is just a bit sensitive or the eggs were a bit old? Still wouldn't have thought it'd have caused a problem though. Hopefully she'll improve soon.
		
Click to expand...

She's a a real thief where food is concerned - luckily I knew the eggs were fresh - I'd only picked them up out the nest box two days earlier! Everything has to be put at the back of the worktops well out of reach, but she's never touched eggs before so I thought they were safe!  When she was 5 months old she managed to eat a whole fir cone - ended up in surgery to save her life - she's never learnt!!!!!


----------

